# Powerlite 3HP 50:1 vs 32:1 vs 40:1



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's been a very light snow season so far here in MA so I've been using my Powerlite a lot more.

What mix are you all running in your Powerlites?

My cap and owner's manual says 32:1, but if you look at the Toro website, it looks like they revised the recommendation to 50:1.

I've mostly been mixing to 32:1 using the Homelite 2 cycle oil from Home Depot.

During the last storm, I mixed up some 50:1. Boy did it run like crap. Until I adjusted the governor spring. It seemed to have a little more power than the 32:1. But, I'm concerned that the engine isn't getting enough lubrication. I am thinking about doing a 40:1 mixture (to balance the good power vs lubrication).

Thoughts?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would run it at the recommended 32:1 its not worth the risk imo


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Better safe than sorry. I'd look at the manual specific to your model to see what it says. Mine is a 1998 model 38175, and the manual for it does call for a 50:1 ratio, but you might want to take a look at your manual to be sure. You can find a copy on Toro's site if you don't have yours handy.

https://lookup3.toro.com/request/request.cfm


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

43128 said:


> i would run it at the recommended 32:1 its not worth the risk imo


i fully agree, ive seen to many vintage ob engines that were spec'd at 24:1, 16:1, and even 10:1, destroyed by the thought " modern oils are so much better.....i can use 50:1 and have a performance gain". amsoil at 100:1 sends em to the scrap heap in short order.


----------

